# You know your a Vet when.............



## PFM (Nov 8, 2012)

Remember protein powder that required a blender or chewing lumps of the worst tasting crap ever tolerated to make gains?

How about those early Amino Acid horse tablets?

I bet 63Vette has a good one ;-)


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember saving my money over 20 yrs ago for some DP concrete dumbells and thinking they were going to get me some pussy.

Not sure but didnt 63vette work at GNC when he was a bubblegummer.


----------



## SAD (Nov 8, 2012)

PFM said:


> Remember protein powder that required a blender or chewing lumps of the worst tasting crap ever tolerated to make gains?
> 
> How about those early Amino Acid horse tablets?
> 
> I bet 63Vette has a good one ;-)



I'm not as old as you guys ), but I did get into the game early and remember the gnarly choices for protein powder that came in square tubs that were damn near impossible to open for a 12 year old.  Beverly stills makes those horse tab aminos and liver pills.  And my first set of dumbbells were the concrete ones, but the cheap ugly brown plastic was mostly gone so it was literally just concrete.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Man I would pull and push those things until they would sprinkle concrete dust on my arms and shoulders.  I just knew the bitches would like me.  I was about 80lbs back then.  Good shit.


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

I still have a few of those plastic covered concrete plates at my mom and stepfather's house. If I remember correctly, 8.8lbs. LOL

HDH


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah baby that .8 is a game changer.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Drop them plates and they shatter haha


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 8, 2012)

The real bitch was when too much of the sand /concrete leaked out of the plastic and it was no longer an 8.8lb, but rather 4.8.


----------



## DF (Nov 8, 2012)

My brother & I got a set of those for Christmas one year.  I think I was around 7 at the time.  I also recall getting my first protein powder.  The stuff was in a tin with one of those pry off covers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2012)

Two words: LIVER PILLS.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 8, 2012)

What about that orange-flavored preworkout LOADED with ephedrine?


----------



## mugzy (Nov 8, 2012)

OLD! Don't forget CyberGenics, Ornithine, Ultimate Orange, Smiliax, Tornel, Brovel, Reforvit B, Russian Sustanon (Cyctahoh), Retabolil, Satchboogie, mrsombat, zambons, Thai pinks, naposims, Norma Deca, cheque drops, Lee Haney, Cory Everson, Berry Demay, bill kazmaier...... I could go all day.


How about these ->


----------



## DF (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha, CyberGenics, I bought that crap.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 8, 2012)

I just remember everything I took being called "weight gain", I don't remember protein specific powers.  I used to have some of the maroon concrete filled weights on a broom stick with collars for curling and a shelf bracket mounted to the wall with a pully wired to it for pushdowns!  I remember in grade school we measured strength by what you could press over your head, I think it was about 65lbs when I was 10-12 yrs old.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember Russian Bear weightgainer lol


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Admin said:


> OLD! Don't forget CyberGenics, Ornithine, Ultimate Orange, Smiliax, Tornel, Brovel, Reforvit B, Russian Sustanon (Cyctahoh), Retabolil, Satchboogie, mrsombat, zambons, Thai pinks, naposims, Norma Deca, cheque drops, Lee Haney, Cory Everson, Berry Demay, bill kazmaier...... I could go all day.
> 
> 
> How about these ->



Man id give anything to have some of those Loeffler Reforvit 25mg dbol tabs. Ahh the memories lol


----------



## amore169 (Nov 8, 2012)

I also bought CyberGenics, I remember that they were a bunch of different bottles.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 8, 2012)

What was that sublingual eyedropper shit?........had muscle in the title.  I used to keep in my gym bag....I felt like a real outlaw...lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

I was 18 when I got Cybergenics my dad asked me if I was insane.  Remember the video that came with it and the man and woman are dressed in funky clothes.  Plus the set they filmed the video on looks like the house of that UFO cult that did the mass suicide.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 8, 2012)

PFM said:


> Remember protein powder that required a blender or chewing lumps of the worst tasting crap ever tolerated to make gains?
> 
> How about those early Amino Acid horse tablets?
> 
> I bet 63Vette has a good one ;-)



uh, mate?

let's take it a step back further....

remember BEFORE protein powder?

we had predigested (liquid) protein.  it literally tasted like something out of somebody's stomach

remember gulping down raw eggs?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2012)

ccpro said:


> What was that sublingual eyedropper shit?........had muscle in the title.  I used to keep in my gym bag....I felt like a real outlaw...lol.



IIRC, an early creatine took this form (liquid, ingest sublingual). Tasted like hot, buttered ass and probably about as stable as the Middle East.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 8, 2012)

glandulars sublingual lol and liver tabs


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 8, 2012)

what about REAL ciba dbol


----------



## SAD (Nov 8, 2012)

Y'all act like liver tabs disappeared.  I am sponsored by, and work part-time at, a ma-and-pa supplement shop and we sell the shit out of Beverly International dessicated liver tablets.  It's like a cult following of people who swear that it is a little miracle supplement.

http://www.beverlyinternational.com/products/ultra40.html


----------



## PFM (Nov 9, 2012)

Concrete weights, Barry Demay, liquid protein and glandulars. Ah yes!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL .... in the 70's they had this shit called "weight On" that tasted like ass crack... you chewed the tablets and they had about 1gm of protein in each tablet about the size of an alka-selzer.

In the 80's we got Russian dbol!!! And then we all started grinding shit (vet supplies, food, powders, vitamins, etc.) up in a blender and mixing it with DMSO and rubbing it on our muscles... we tried everything we read about, we took bro science to a new level. Then we hit bank with Finaplix and other vet supplies ground up and put in the DMSO and rubbed on our inner thighs ... but the best was a buddy of mine who wanted to dig up a few cadavers and remove the pituitary glands to make HGH.... several of us were so creeped out by it we all hid in the cemetary he was going to dig in and scared the holy begeesus out of him.... afterward we explained that they actually embalm dead people lol.

This is a good thread... lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2012)

Tom Platz!  Quadzilla!  Cory Everson was plastered all over my bedroom walls.  She's still hot as hell.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

First show I went to Matt Mendenhall was an up and comer.


----------



## Jada (Nov 9, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> I remember Russian Bear weightgainer lol



Dude they still have that at my gnc! I used that Protien before , I would get a pot and put like gallon of milk drop 8 eggs just the whites plus the Russian bear and boom 5,000 calories, I would drink a gallon of day of that crap! I got huge but fat!!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2013)

fuckin admin, making me hungry and wishing it was 1997-2000, those pink dbol thais and that cyctahoh was the BEST shit ever!!

to add more

Steris,Ganabol,Jurox, Hemos, Organon Durateston, Schering Primos, Denkall test400(PIP), Aratest..... i would love to go on but somehow im tapped


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 3, 2013)

PFM said:


> Remember protein powder that required a blender or chewing lumps of the worst tasting crap ever tolerated to make gains?
> 
> How about those early Amino Acid horse tablets?
> 
> I bet 63Vette has a good one ;-)



oh, so you want to go back in time, huh?

what about liquid pre digested protein?

and before protein powder i was chewing on protein tabs.  each was a gram, and i remember thinking "man, this stuff is really going to make a difference"

and what about andro?


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 3, 2013)

Shane1974 said:


> What about that orange-flavored preworkout LOADED with ephedrine?



Ultimate orange... i set some PR's on that shit


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 3, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> and what about andro?



Where do you think this screen name originally came from. lol.

Remember when they started mixing andro with ephedrine. "Nor-Andro Ripped Fuel Stack" I would gobble those pills like pez

And yes... all those nasty ass powders and elixirs i used to drink... thank fucking christ someone figured out how to make all that shit palatable. I would gag on some of that.


----------



## Poof (Nov 9, 2014)

trip down memory lane, funny stuff. hid in the cemetery, Hahaha.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2014)

Two Words: Liver Pills.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2014)

When Joe Weider products were the ticket (I thought) to building the massive body, that was depicted in his Muscle and Fitness mag. I was introduced to test in the early eighties and never looked back.


----------



## woodswise (Nov 9, 2014)

I started lifting around 1977 or 1978 (12 to 13 years old -- after buying one of those Charles Atlas books from the back of a comic book) when Arnold was still in his prime, and have never stopped.  I started out with the concrete filled weights and a bench that was missing one of the hooks for the barbell, so I put a block of wood on it to hold one side of the bar.

I remember the amino horse pills, but I didn't try many of the supplements because I just didn't have enough money until I was a lot older, then in the '90's I tried prohormones which messed up my libido for a number of years.

I only started AAS and training with a coach a little less than 3 years ago and have made the best gains of my life in the time since then, and am starting to look like a BBer for the first time ever.  So in a sense, though I have been training for well over 30 years, I feel like a novice at the game.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 10, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Two Words: Liver Pills.



^^^  Hahaha!  Damn there is something I havent thought off in awhile.  I must have taken 1000's of them over my late teen years......


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Spandex unitards.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2014)

You can pop an amp and not get glass everywhere....


----------

